# A different kind of "Do it yourself" Project.



## pork_chop

*** always wanted to draw my fish as cartoons , but never got around to it until recently. I plan on drawing more fish in the future as time allows. feel free to use these images as avatars , or leave a request for your favorite fish or a just a suggestion and I will try to get to a few of them.
thanks!









*LELEUPI, FRONTOSA , BLACK CALVUS.*










*Not for commercial use without permission!*


----------



## DrgRcr

Awesome work PC!


----------



## GTZ

Umm, wow, those are fantastic!
I'd love to see Ps. demasoni


----------



## Steve C

Very cool looking :thumb: I'm gonna take a wild guess that you must do some sort of drawing for a living? Because that looks like more than just something you do for fun 8)


----------



## cantrell00

GTZ said:


> Umm, wow, those are fantastic!
> I'd love to see Ps. demasoni


Should be easy to do.. Small blue/black bar fish holding a chainsaw..


----------



## newforestrob

don't forget the horns :lol:


----------



## cantrell00

newforestrob said:


> don't forget the horns :lol:


Add horns & swap the chainsaw for a pitchfork..


----------



## tin man

That is awsum can you morf a D. Compresicep (eye biter) with a tinman? Just a thought I would use that as my avitar on this sight and others.


----------



## pork_chop

Steve C said:


> Very cool looking :thumb: I'm gonna take a wild guess that you must do some sort of drawing for a living? Because that looks like more than just something you do for fun 8)


Yeah...lol......you could say that. Spent 40k on my artistic education.


----------



## pork_chop

Demasoni and the eye biter....good call!


----------



## quentin8

I would love to see a demasoni. :thumb:


----------



## Number6

Those are fantastic... Especially the calvus.


----------



## suds1421

I'd love to see demasoni too


----------



## GeeJay

Wow...This is so cool !!!

I would love to see a Cyathopharynx furcifer or Foai !! I will use it as an avatar in other forums too...like Dutch forums !

Btw...can I use it in other forums ?


----------



## pork_chop

Had a few people wanting to see a demasoni.


----------



## Sub-Mariner

pork_chop said:


> Had a few people wanting to see a demasoni.


WOW, that looks great! :thumb:

opcorn:


----------



## newforestrob

:lol: :thumb: =D>


----------



## juststayinthecave

Great work, what a laugh...

Bring on the eye biter.:lol:

opcorn:


----------



## pork_chop

last one for today, Synodontis petracola.


----------



## TCP

WOW... amazing artwork!

What program do you use?

Great Job once again! :thumb:


----------



## Sub-Mariner

Hey pork_chop, I sent you a PM a few hours ago and just realized you might not have your settings set up yet to let you know youve received a PM. I often get PMs and still dont get an email letting me know???

Anyway when you have some time check your PM, its up top under "my mailbox" next to the "search", "profile" etc.

:thumb:


----------



## pork_chop

The process for these particular fish drawings is:

1) research the type of fish I want to draw, look at a bunch of reference photos.
2) Sketch out some rough drawings on paper, the scan into the computer
3) Digitally draw over my rough pencil lines using photoshop with a Wacom Intuos tablet
4) Then finally after Im satisfied with image I digitally color it using again photoshop.
5) file: save ...lol

For the most part each one of these roughly took about an hour and half give or take.


----------



## GTZ

:thumb:


----------



## MikeyMike22

Every time you post one of these renditions, I immediately have a little mini-cartoon run through my head....like a cichlid nerd's version of Family Guy or The Simpsons!

Not sure if you're into animation, but little 30 second clips with these guys might be a fun enterprise for you...or just a 3 to 4 panel comic strip...I know I'd follow something like that anyway opcorn:

Keep the drawings coming!


----------



## zimmy

These are amazing!!! =D>

I'd love to see a tropheus.


----------



## Clink51

These are very very awesome looking.

3 suggestions if you would (for my icon thingy)

The horny and promiscuous Multifasciatus

The laid back(almost stoner-esque) of the Alto. Comp

and the hyper activity of the Cyp. Leptosoma

Just things i would love to see.

Keep up the good work dude, this is some nice stuff (ps for some really good pics to look at as reference, look up RAZZO, he takes some awesome pics)


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak

These are _*AWESOME!*_

Also could you make an apistogramma cacatuoides?


----------



## clgkag

Great skill! How about a crenicichla marmorata or a Midas with huge nuchal hump?


----------



## DanniGirl

From one artist, to another- Great Job!

How do you like using the tablet?


----------



## vann59

Excellent work. It would be cool to see a 'group portrait' Mbuna tank theme looking something like a small mafia gang. 8)


----------



## JSI

Love it, the demasoni is my personal fav but they are all excellent.


----------



## suds1421

pork_chop said:


> Had a few people wanting to see a demasoni.


WOW, great!


----------



## Rhinox

Wow that demasoni is spot on, completely captures and caricatures exactly how I picture their personality.


----------



## pomi

These look like great avatars. I think you should do a whole collection, including mbuna, haps and peacocks.

Great work!


----------



## pork_chop

DanniGirl said:


> From one artist, to another- Great Job!
> 
> How do you like using the tablet?


Thanks! *** like the tablet been using them for years now, I have my eye on a Cintiq 21ux or bigger. I already spend too much on Fish stuff!...lol


----------



## pork_chop

*** drawn up a couple new ones hope to post them soon! and thanks for the comments!


----------



## DanniGirl

pork_chop said:


> DanniGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> From one artist, to another- Great Job!
> 
> How do you like using the tablet?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I've like the tablet been using them for years now,
Click to expand...

I hated them. But I was old-school, LOL. Eventually I saw the light though, ha!



pork_chop said:


> I have my eye on a Cintiq 21ux or bigger. I already spend too much on Fish stuff!...lol


Market your designs and it will pay for the 21ux AND fish stuff. Then go for the 24HD... 8)

You've got some talent though. Let's see the new designs! :thumb:


----------



## Spath

Awesome work! I'd love a Pseudotropheus Greshakei if you've got some time...


----------



## KraKstar

someone needs to make these into a cartoon. i can see it being very funny. the personalities are spot on. two i would love to see is a livingstonii or a taiwan reef. even if ya dont do them im still interested to see what else you come up with. keep up the great work!


----------



## BigFish77

Great art work, of course you have to do a *discus* and some sort of hybrid peacock, like an *OB peacock* or even a* flowerhorn *with a huge lump on his head. An* arrowana* would be great as well.

Cant wait to see more.


----------



## Rhinox

I think its obvious that there will be someone here that will eventually want every species and variant of every single cichlid, so... get to work 

(Just poking fun in case it wasn't obvious)


----------



## pork_chop

haha!

*** already sketched up a couple odd ball fishes including an arrowana.


----------



## pork_chop

Not a cichlid but a cool fish one I want to own one day.


----------



## dsouthworth

I know it's lame.. But a doodle of my pic would be awesome! aha. Black/white marble angel


----------



## pork_chop

dsouthworth said:


> I know it's lame.. But a doodle of my pic would be awesome! aha. Black/white marble angel


I dunno about the b/w angel , but an angel fish is one my list to get to eventually.


----------



## dsouthworth

pork_chop said:


> dsouthworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's lame.. But a doodle of my pic would be awesome! aha. Black/white marble angel
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about the b/w angel , but an angel fish is one my list to get to eventually.
Click to expand...

Wonderful. Can't wait to see it. with you'r permision, i'd love to use it as a PP


----------



## 12packdale

******* a green terror would be gool


----------



## theboothsociety

Draw me a peacock, ill def put it as my avatar.


----------



## Mbunaaddict

*** gotta request a big dopey Oscar with a bunch of small guppies hanging out of his mouth and an "Did I do that" kinda grin


----------



## theoryguru

Sweet Aro! looked just like mine - chillin'


----------



## scottdeasy

Those are so great! Please keep posting as you create.

Now, on to the comic strip, calendars, coffee mugs...


----------



## pork_chop

This was a request , He wanted me to draw his 5 year old daughters fish , Its suppost be a peacock, its Obviously a male , but the request was to make it look like a girl.










I would like to thank everyone for the overwhelming responses.


----------



## random-cichlid

man i am really impressed very nice artwork 
i would love to see a small school of discus if u ever get the time and the chance


----------



## Sub-Mariner

pork_chop said:


> This was a request , He wanted me to draw his 5 year old daughters fish , Its suppost be a peacock, its Obviously a male , but the request was to make it look like a girl.


That would be me. 

Thanks, my daughter will love it. Man your work is amazing! :thumb: Heres the reference photo I sent him of my daughters pink firefish.


----------



## Doc_Polit

Wicked talent!

Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## jackskellington101982

OK I have got to say those are some wickid skills and would Love to request something If your up to it. He was my fav fish. I had to let him go befor we moved to Fl. from Tx.


----------



## jackskellington101982

Just wanted to through up a pic i just finished. Not on the comp haha but let me know what you think.


----------



## 18fisher

awsome work 18fisher


----------



## whiskeyriver

Great cartoon fish!

I'd love to see wicked little Julidochromis, and neurotic little shell dwellers of any sort peaking out of their shells. Possibly a Daffodil/Brichardi death squad member...ha.


----------



## Hoosier Tank

Just posting to say
FANTASTIC!


----------



## pork_chop

THANKS!

*** been super busy the past week or so, but I do have a couple ideas I want sketch out soon,


----------



## shutter72

wow those are absolutely amazing! if i could draw like that i'd probably never do anything else!!


----------



## south amarican ciclids

wow verry nice


----------



## Spath

I am very interested in getting a cichlid tattoo. Similar to the koi tats you see, but of a greshakei. Anyone interested in drawing me one?


----------



## kuopan

incredible!


----------



## AfricanLove

How bout a Blood Red Parrot please PWETTY PWEASE


----------



## TCP

Any new drawings/updates *pork_chop*?


----------



## Sulfurhead

SELL THESE AS TSHIRTS! Seriously, u need to market this....the artwork is *******. The pic in front and a species moto on the back


----------



## JMUFTW

*pork_chop* AWESOME stuff! From one artist to another, I envy your style - great work! I would love to see German Blue Ram with a nice liberty mohawk!


----------



## Picklefish

Simply fantastic.


----------



## TCP

opcorn:


----------



## JMUFTW

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## biglove

You are REALLY talented!! WOW!


----------



## mightyevil

First I was like  then I was like :drooling: and then I was like =D>

I would like to see a Black Ghost Knife!!!


----------



## jackskellington101982

Ohhhhhhh good one mighty


----------



## mightyevil

:thumb:


jackskellington101982 said:


> Ohhhhhhh good one mighty


----------



## JAyliffe

Can't wait for the next one to go up, those drawings are incredible pork_chop!

How about a Venustus? A real 'Giraffe' cichlid would be fun to see!


----------



## Thatfishkid7

Do a jag


----------



## cichlid85

I dont know if someone already said this, but this looks like it could be a cartoon show! Those are great pics! Can u make some happy fish too? Lol


----------



## cichlid85

How bout a convict? That just escaped jail. Lol


----------



## PTrops

You havre GREAT skills!!! How about a tropheus? Ilangi, lufubu?


----------



## mightyevil

Did he quit on us? Too many requests? What happened?


----------



## vann59

cichlid85 said:


> How bout a convict? That just escaped jail. Lol


Or a convict with a ball and chain on his caudal fin, breaking rocks...


----------



## pipoz2885

Bump! For nice skills
:thumb:


----------



## Cajen

All I can say is WOW! You are very talented Sir!!!
:thumb:


----------



## Gags

Kool 
opcorn:
Looking your digital Artist 
Like concept artist


----------



## Sidius

LOL These are awesome! The first thing I said when I saw my first Calvus was "Those things look like something from a cartoon or Disney movie" ... Love it


----------



## gutted

very very sick! i agree with everyone else that this could be a cartoon movie. better than finding nemo!

id like to suggest a german blue ram or an apistogramma cacatuoide triple red


----------



## halffrozen

Bolivian Ram! lol


----------



## SYcichlid

WOW...great job man. I would love to see an Oscar if you have time. Maybe a tiger or red Oscar would be cool. I would try and market your stuff on t-shirts and stickers. Try to get some more return on your talent.


----------



## rp-photo

this thread needs a rusty pic!


----------



## zquattrucci

eye bitter would be awesome and can i use it as my avatar


----------



## JohanniMan

all I can say is WOW.. you are talented!! would love to see what you could do with a clown loach lol


----------



## vann59

JohanniMan said:


> all I can say is WOW.. you are talented!! would love to see what you could do with a clown loach lol


Maybe a clown loach named 'Emmett'...


----------



## mightyevil

Guys... I hate to break it to you but... I think he quit on us...


----------



## quentin8

mightyevil said:


> Guys... I hate to break it to you but... I think he quit on us...


----------



## pipoz2885

Several months ago actually


----------



## jackskellington101982

i think your right haha


----------



## irondan

way cool!!! i would love to see a jd


----------



## Floridagirl

Pork Chop, the pics are very impressive. I recognized all of the fish, by their pictures. That is the intent, I am sure. Kudos!!!!!


----------



## famousdan314

Thanks for sharing your artwork!


----------



## TalM

First of all I must say that you are extremely gifted :thumb: 
Here is another nice fish I would really love you to cartoonize:



















Thanks for sharing with us your amazing talent. opcorn:


----------



## pork_chop

LOL

thanks for all the great comments. I dont like to think I quit on you guys....but life got in the way. I had large crash in one of my tanks and lost about 90% of the fish. Now Im thinking of down sizing , but I cant choose what what tank to sell.


----------



## kojak76

WOW!!!!! A post by pork hop himself. Glad to see your still around. Sorry to hear about your crash though, downsizing stinks especially if its not really wanted.


----------



## Floridagirl

Glad you are back, sorry to hear of the fish loss!


----------



## ratbones86

Hey man can you do a pic of the ps. chewere? my avatar? that would be sweet


----------



## pork_chop

Daughter was born a couple weeks ago, So time and space is hard to find right now.


----------



## Floridagirl

Congratulations!


----------



## cichlid-gal

pork_chop said:


> Daughter was born a couple weeks ago, So time and space is hard to find right now.


Congrats Congrats Congrats ... how exciting for you. Do you know that your tank filters will be a great calming white noise for her? Sleep when you can and drawing can take the back seat until you find time to enjoy your hobbies again. Have fun with your new little one!


----------



## k7gixxerguy

Pork Chop, you are definitely talented. I will second the request for a Rusty. My male defies the norm of them being less aggressive. He puts everyone in their place in my tank and thats against 14 Dems, and 6 Full size labs even though he is only about 2/3 the size of my dominant male Dem and half the size of the Labs. I can email you a reference pic of mine if you can spare the time.


----------



## jonathantc08

what program are you drawing with? you're really good!


----------



## pork_chop

I use adobe photoshop to color the drawings,,,,,paper pencil to draw them!


----------



## metricliman

Do you mind if I use the syno as an avatar?


----------



## bibbs68

pork_chop, from another artist to another...Great Work!

Congrats on the new little one, you are gonna have a great Christmas this year!


----------



## kojak76

Man are you in for a treat. Little girls are the best thing to happen to a dad. I know that all dads seem to want a boy but man, I would not trade my little princess for nothing in this world. She does everything that dad does and doesnt care how nasty, dirty, or messy we get. I have taught her how to take care of fish, plumb a sump, and clean a nasty filter. Don't get me wrong sons are awesome, I have 2 but my little princess definitely takes the cake. Congratulations buddy, and enjoy your gift.


----------



## pork_chop

This is a paid commission for a user here. The user has asked that nobody use this for an avatar. thanks.
Its not my intention to advertise services here. I'm actually quite busy with other projects, but I can fit the occasional request in from time to time.


----------



## metricliman

Excellent job as always!


----------



## pork_chop

thanks! I tried to put a watermark version but I cant figure out how to edit my posts?


----------



## metricliman

There's a time limit, I think 10 minutes or so.


----------



## verbal

pork_chop said:


> Daughter was born a couple weeks ago, So time and space is hard to find right now.


Congrats.

Great work on the pics.


----------



## Malawibob

These are amazing, absolutely amazing


----------



## Yael

I'm glad someone bumped this thread - what a hoot and Pork Chop, hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## dsouthworth

Another resurface for those of you who weren't with C-F while this thread was active.


----------



## Razzo

Pork chop,

I love your work!

So, if I understand your work flow:
1) Pencil drawing
2) Scan image
3) Color image with PS?

I am a new Photoshop user CS6. Been spending most of my time learning to work with photos. Plan to start lessons on text soon.

I do have a lesson to convert a portait to a cartoon - haven't done that one yet.

Russ


----------



## mr_dorito

Nice pics try making an albino zebra


----------



## mr_dorito

Awesome drawing. Like to see albino zebra drawing


----------



## mr_dorito

Sry abought last post I forgot i already posted something


----------



## italionstallion888

awesome work

I would love a grumpy Convict pair.


----------



## Razzo

Pork chop, I am really enjoying your fish artwork. They are really good.

You should make a clip art gallery and sell it. Those are too good to be free 

I am going to bookmark this thread so I can enjoy your updates.

Russ


----------



## ratbones86

Yeah im interested in a picture being done. Ill even pay for it if you do it. Im wanting a Lwanda.


----------



## teacherdavid

pork_chop

I just want to thank you for these clever cartoons; they're awesome! 
Your depiction of demasoni is featured in my 'still cycling' sign. I'm a classroom teacher (high school) and since we don't teach the nitrogen cycle until semester 2, this sign will be posted on the tank during its cycle:










I'm also leaving out water changes and plants consuming nitrates this isn't how I'd teach the cycle or how to cycle an aquarium rather just a simple diagram explaining why the tank "is so lame without fish" as my students would say

Thanks again!!!


----------



## mmcrew

These pics are superb Fella, truely superb !!! *** sent you a pm mate


----------



## biglove

Reviving an old post!

Wondering if OP is still doing these wonderful cartoon drawings?


----------



## fishjunkiez

very intrested in a african cichlid drawing from you for my buisness, are u still doing drawings


----------

